#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  6 month traning

## dream007

in my 7th sem there is 6 month traning. i am in cse branch..........so suggests the company from where i should take traning and how i approach to them.





  Similar Threads: What does your birth month say about you!! What should be the last month strategy for GATE 2015? BHEL summer traning report free pdf download KSTPS-Traning-Report

----------


## aayushi68

i m in 7th semester from information technology and i wanna do training from good company.so,please suggest the company.

----------


## madelinekim

If you want to do training and searching company then you have to update with the latest information about training courses on the web. You can search on the web and get multiple result about training programs so you can get information from the company and contacts through you can get scheduled for training.

----------


## grrassolution

Hey, if you want to join a good company for your training, then GRRAS is a best option for you. Grras is a Best IT Software Company that provide summer industrial training internship program for B.Tech student with live projects.

----------

